# Can I reuse existing cement board?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No chance in that case. 

The board is probably saturated and there is ZERO reason to re-use that material when it is as the core of the installation.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

While I really appreciate one being frugal, You really should take this all down to the studs. Do it once and sleep well at night.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

It’s coming down. Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jaketrades said:


> It’s coming down. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The upper wall should come down too. they have covered damage above there too.
Where I am they don't inspect this stuff on new houses, so we see drywall with out sealer all the time.


----------

